
Any Mammal's Milk - micahjm
https://anymammalsmilk.com
======
ocdtrekkie
Not that I have a _burning_ desire to sign into this app to save my
selections, but please bear in mind, that for many people, signing in with
Google is a non-option, either because they do not want to deal with Google,
or do not want to trust your app with any connection to their Google account,
which contains private data.

Ideally, every application should either be capable of standalone login, or at
least offer a short variety of login providers.

------
salmonman123
Can you update the results pages to include links to producers? After a few
minutes on your site I realized I really wanted to taste seal milk.

~~~
micahjm
Hey, thanks for the feedback! That's a great idea.

------
rman666
Is there any chance the OP is in a time zone where it is already April 1st?

------
Mennoknight
Boss idea.

